# I have attenna issue.



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I have the attenna issue. I didn't happen when I tried it in new york a couple of weeks ago. 

I guess I will have to get the bumper which is a bummer


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> I have the attenna issue. I didn't happen when I tried it in new york a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I guess I will have to get the bumper which is a bummer


do you have a full signal when you get it? or is it weak. I cannot recreate the issue.

congrats on the new phase of your life brother.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to here that.
I was hopping it was corrected some how!


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

No antenna issues yet for me either!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jawknee said:


> do you have a full signal when you get it? or is it weak. I cannot recreate the issue.
> 
> congrats on the new phase of your life brother.


Its not full when its sits on the desk but as soon as i pick it up and hold it normal the signal goes down to nothing.

then put it back and signal goes back up

this is a real bummer


----------



## can.rules (Jul 12, 2008)

Are you upgrading from a 3G/3GS? How was the signal on that spot with the older phone?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

can.rules said:


> Are you upgrading from a 3G/3GS? How was the signal on that spot with the older phone?


Perfect. Always full. Maybe it will fix itself with 4.0.1 update because I only see 4.0 on it. I am hoping for anything right now. I have to wait until i get home to connect it to itunes and do sync and update and see what happens. The I will order bumper or look into maybe zagg attenna cover thing.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Do you actually drop calls when it happens? Internet bandwidth go down?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

hayesk said:


> Do you actually drop calls when it happens? Internet bandwidth go down?


I have not tested that as of yet but I will. Once I get home I will give it a full test.

I am looking at the bars while holding it.


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

i have tested calls, the "death grip", nothing, good strong signal always


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Crem said:


> i have tested calls, the "death grip", nothing, good strong signal always


want to trade?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I was at the apple store today and tried the death grip on several phones. Each ones signal dropped by about 2 bars. You have to hold it for 30 secs or so as I don't think the antenna meter is instantaneous. It should not drop more than 2 bars or so, so unless your signal is weak to begin with. Made a call from the apple store and did everything I could to try and make it drop the call with no success.


----------



## DarrenHD (Jul 28, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> Its not full when its sits on the desk but as soon as i pick it up and hold it normal the signal goes down to nothing.
> 
> then put it back and signal goes back up
> 
> this is a real bummer


iOS 4.0 gives inaccurate signal bar indication (or should I say optimistic). If you upgrade to 4.01 you will see a more accurate representation.

On my 3GS with iOS 4.0 I would always get 5 bars in my apartment. With iOS 4.01 I get 3 bars.

It is possible that you are in a low signal area, so even though you had 4-5 bars with iOS 4.0, after upgrading to 4.01 you will see that in reality you should have 2-3 to start with. So when you death grip it, it's just enough to cause the loss of the signal.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

andreww said:


> I was at the apple store today and tried the death grip on several phones. Each ones signal dropped by about 2 bars. You have to hold it for 30 secs or so as I don't think the antenna meter is instantaneous. It should not drop more than 2 bars or so, so unless your signal is weak to begin with. Made a call from the apple store and did everything I could to try and make it drop the call with no success.


I did the same thing in New York and it was fine which made not worry about today. But now I have a problem. Trust me I would not make this up i want this phone. Its not really with making calls but while holding it in your left hand to browse and use the phone your palm causes the issue and the bars drop and continue to no signal at all. This is from a full signal.

Now thinking about it I think Apple test each phone they put out on display to make sure this is not happening as today I was told this happens to 1 in 10 iphones.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

DarrenHD said:


> iOS 4.0 gives inaccurate signal bar indication (or should I say optimistic). If you upgrade to 4.01 you will see a more accurate representation.
> 
> On my 3GS with iOS 4.0 I would always get 5 bars in my apartment. With iOS 4.01 I get 3 bars.
> 
> It is possible that you are in a low signal area, so even though you had 4-5 bars with iOS 4.0, after upgrading to 4.01 you will see that in reality you should have 2-3 to start with. So when you death grip it, it's just enough to cause the loss of the signal.


I was using a 3G on 3.1.3 before today and always had full strength. My office is close by a tower.


----------



## DarrenHD (Jul 28, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> I was using a 3G on 3.1.3 before today and always had full strength. My office is close by a tower.


See what the bars say with iOS 4.01. My 3GS with 3.x and 4.0 always displayed 5 bars in my apartment. 

After iOS 4.01 upgrade it displays 3.


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

another guy in line and i tested the issue on the demo model and it dropped down to 2 bars when you grip the phone in that way. I don't really care since I don't hold my phone in that manner and I probably won't be going caseless. all I want is rogers systems to get up to speed so the store can activate my ip4 and call me to pick it up.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

In the immortal words of 'El Jobso: "Just don't hold it that way".

It's not your palm hitting the back, it's your fingers bridging the gap between the two antennas.

A $0.01 fix is here till you get your bumper:

The amazing $0.001 DIY iPhone 4 Antenna fix | 9 to 5 Mac


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> In the immortal words of 'El Jobso: "Just don't hold it that way".
> 
> It's not your palm hitting the back, it's your fingers bridging the gap between the two antennas.
> 
> ...


tried that, makes no difference what so ever.

So how to you hold to browse the phone?


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

*no problems on my end*

Mine is fine in or out of the case. 

I bought the "barely there" case from Rogers. $29.99 just to be safe... I actually like this case - added protection with no noticeable extra bulk.

This phone is awesome! The screen is gorgeous and sharp and it is FAST! Bye bye 3G IOS4 lags!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Bilbo said:


> Mine is fine in or out of the case.
> 
> I bought the "barely there" case from Rogers. $29.99 just to be safe... I actually like this case - added protection with no noticeable extra bulk.
> 
> This phone is awesome! The screen is gorgeous and sharp and it is FAST! Bye bye 3G IOS4 lags!


I love the phone just hope fine didn't have the problem. Maybe I can do an exchange at the Apple store?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> In the immortal words of 'El Jobso: "Just don't hold it that way".
> 
> It's not your palm hitting the back, it's your fingers bridging the gap between the two antennas.
> 
> ...


Well they are not holding it wrong just touching the strip with finger. Video from ZAGG.

YouTube - ZAGG's invisibleSHIELD? Remedies iPhone 4 Antenna Concerns


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

I just dropped my first call with the iPhone 4  Guess I won't be waiting the 3-6 weeks for the free Apple case after all. Dropped it while sitting at my desk, the 3G never dropped a single call from the same spot ever :/ Oh well ... 

Maybe I'll just duct tape the bad spot LOL


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

mguertin said:


> I just dropped my first call with the iPhone 4  Guess I won't be waiting the 3-6 weeks for the free Apple case after all. Dropped it while sitting at my desk, the 3G never dropped a single call from the same spot ever :/ Oh well ...
> 
> Maybe I'll just duct tape the bad spot LOL


Thank god I am not the only one who has this problem here. I was soon feeling like a lonely bastard.

Yeah I am going to order one as well not going to wait but I will try and order it though.

So you think we could take it back to Apple for replacement?


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

*Food for thought*

Since some people have trouble and some don't, do you think it might be a matter of how naturally moist or oily the user's skin is? I'd guess that moisture or oil would act as a better conductor when bridging the two antennas causing the signal drop.

The amount of moisture or oil in the skin can vary from person to person. For example a co-worker of mine leaves greasy fingerprints behind all of the time. Me on the other hand, not so much. (My co-worker could never be a cat burglar for that very reason). : ) 

Just a thought.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Trouble is, Apple hasn't gotten enough to sell to customers who want them so you are unlikely to get a replacement in the near future in Canada. There is a 30 day return policy with AT&T but only 15 day return with Rogers because we Canadians just love being screwed. So, if you want your money back, that is an option for the next 14 days.



Joker Eh said:


> Thank god I am not the only one who has this problem here. I was soon feeling like a lonely bastard.
> 
> Yeah I am going to order one as well not going to wait but I will try and order it though.
> 
> So you think we could take it back to Apple for replacement?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Bilbo said:


> Since some people have trouble and some don't, do you think it might be a matter of how naturally moist or oily the user's skin is? I'd guess that moisture or oil would act as a better conductor when bridging the two antennas causing the signal drop.
> 
> The amount of moisture or oil in the skin can vary from person to person. For example a co-worker of mine leaves greasy fingerprints behind all of the time. Me on the other hand, not so much. (My co-worker could never be a cat burglar for that very reason). : )
> 
> Just a thought.


good point. i'm sure that'd be part of it, along with a bunch of other things.

there's just so many variables to consider.


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

Didn't you guys get the free bumper case with your phone??? I did... it's clear.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

They had clear "bumper-like" cases, not true Apple bumpers. They looked very cheap and they weren't free (at our Roger's Store anyway) they were ten bucks. They had a small variety of cases, but none were free.

Evidently I am entitled to a free bumper from Apple.


----------



## DarrenHD (Jul 28, 2010)

mguertin said:


> I just dropped my first call with the iPhone 4  Guess I won't be waiting the 3-6 weeks for the free Apple case after all. Dropped it while sitting at my desk, the 3G never dropped a single call from the same spot ever :/ Oh well ...
> 
> Maybe I'll just duct tape the bad spot LOL


I have a dropped call once in awhile with my 3GS. OR, I will suddenly have voice mail, and the phone doesn't even ring. I was on iPhone OS 3.x for most of that, but I've had the same experience with iOS 4.01.

But in general it's pretty good, i certainly don't have death grip signal bar loss, even with no case on my 3GS.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

If I death grip mine it drops bars after a while but never drops off completely


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Trouble is, Apple hasn't gotten enough to sell to customers who want them so you are unlikely to get a replacement in the near future in Canada. There is a 30 day return policy with AT&T but only 15 day return with Rogers because we Canadians just love being screwed. So, if you want your money back, that is an option for the next 14 days.


I tried to call Rogers on this on the Redboard but my post didn't get approved by the moderator. And worse it's not just 15 days but it also has to be used for less than 30 minutes of talk time. tptptptp How crap is that?

My fears have been assuaged slightly, seems the reception hasn't been a problem data wise, it's never dropped below 2 bars. But haven't made any phonecalls on it yet. How is one supposed to acid test their phone in 30 minutes???


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Update*

So here is an update. My troubles so far were are work and I never had problems with my 3G at work. And as you have read I very down that I had a problem.

Well I go home and now I can not duplicate the problem not even drop one bar it stays full the entire time I hold it. What is the difference?

What is going on. I am breathing a little easier right now. I will keep you updated and see how it goes this weekend.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Sounds like your work environment is somehow attenuating the signal. You might see this after you've updated to 4.01. Doesn’t explain why your previous phone was without an issue though. The antenna problem is clearly dependent on ambient signal strength and this is not something that is easy to determine aside from direct experience.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

your not the only one, my iphone doesn't go out of service though.


----------



## idesign (Aug 19, 2005)

I can recreate the problem with one finger in areas with weak reception. At the rogers store, i couldn't recreate it, but at home, data immediately stops and bars go down to 'no service' within 10 seconds.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

idesign said:


> I can recreate the problem with one finger in areas with weak reception. At the rogers store, i couldn't recreate it, but at home, data immediately stops and bars go down to 'no service' within 10 seconds.


Don't you guys think that there will be a new rev of the iPhone 4 - probably around September? I can't believe that this isn't in the works as we speak. Of course, there's no way Apple can say anything about it because it would jeopardize current sales. But I find it hard to believe they will continue to build millions and millions of phones exactly like this over the next year without an antenna mod - maybe even just a coating. 

I guess if the bumper solves the problem then it's not a huge deal (I always use a case anyway) but I suppose it could lower resale value in the long run.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I am in love again. Not one problem here at home.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

DarrenHD said:


> See what the bars say with iOS 4.01. My 3GS with 3.x and 4.0 always displayed 5 bars in my apartment.
> 
> After iOS 4.01 upgrade it displays 3.


Yep, I can replicate the issue now on my 3G running 4.0.1.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I can do the death grip, but only really if I try for it and press my hand against that exact spot. So I'm alright with it. Gonna open the case I bought and see if that helps, but so far I don't see it being an issue.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

I tried the death grip again this evening (but holding the phone quit tightly and right where the two antennas meet) and I can in fact reproduce the signal degradation. 

That said, if I hold the phone using my normal grip for my hand, I do not bridge the antennas and don't have a problem. I plan on using the cm case-mate "barely there" case anyway, so the antenna issue is a non-issue for me. I am very happy with my iPhone 4. I have not noticed any proximity sensor problems at all.

iPhone 4 Barely There Cases by Case-mate


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> I am in love again. Not one problem here at home.


Glad to hear all worked out at the end


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Bilbo said:


> I tried the death grip again this evening (but holding the phone quit tightly and right where the two antennas meet) and I can in fact reproduce the signal degradation.
> 
> That said, if I hold the phone using my normal grip for my hand, I do not bridge the antennas and don't have a problem. I plan on using the cm case-mate "barely there" case anyway, so the antenna issue is a non-issue for me. I am very happy with my iPhone 4. I have not noticed any proximity sensor problems at all.
> 
> iPhone 4 Barely There Cases by Case-mate


Wow, 400 reviews and 5 stars. Sound likean excellent case.
Can we buy these cases at any store?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I haven't had any antenna issues yet, however where I am in Mississauga the signal is amazing. I don't think I'll have any problems, I managed to get a case at Best Buy for it 

Griffin Technology: Reveal for iPhone 4 - Ultra-thin protective case


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

Rounder said:


> I haven't had any antenna issues yet, however where I am in Mississauga the signal is amazing. I don't think I'll have any problems, I managed to get a case at Best Buy for it
> 
> Griffin Technology: Reveal for iPhone 4 - Ultra-thin protective case


How do you like that case? 

I got a free bumper-esque thing with the phone and used the iPhone 4 Case Program App to order this case (but I ordered the "Etch" with the carbon fibre pattern rather than the clear one)

Too bad it won't be here until October 2nd or something like that... LOL

Oh well, it's free... saves me $30+

The bumper will hold me over until then...


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Ironside said:


> How do you like that case?
> 
> I got a free bumper-esque thing with the phone and used the iPhone 4 Case Program App to order this case (but I ordered the "Etch" with the carbon fibre pattern rather than the clear one)
> 
> ...


At first I didn't like it at all because it made the sides of the phone bigger and felt different, probably from being so used to using a 3GS it just felt different. After I got home and played around with it a little more, I'm starting to really like it! It's very much like a bumper case, with a plastic film that also protects the back. Gripping the phone is much easier now too.

I would give this case a 4 out of 5. And for 24.99 at Best Buy, pretty good deal to me!


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

iphoneottawa said:


> Wow, 400 reviews and 5 stars. Sound likean excellent case.
> Can we buy these cases at any store?


Bought mine at the Rogers Store when I bought the phone. I have no idea if all of their stores carry it.


----------



## horse1asia (Jun 5, 2010)

I bought my Case-mate (Barely There model) at best buy (Northland mall - Calgary) right after I got my iPhone on launch day. It comes with a screen protector as well. 
What I did was leave the plastic protective film (the default packaging when you first open the iPhone 4 out of its box) on the back. I just had to cut off a little piece on the side. That gives me an extra sheet of plastic that's already covering the back side. 
I can then place my phone into the case mate, but if little specs of dust or grit get in between the casemate and the back the plastic protects the iPhone and it was free. 
My previous pet peeve was that dust a dirt would get in around the lens opening on the back. 
The Case mate is low profile and thin. It fits nicely around the iPhone 4. Only ports, buttons, and speakers are left open. 
Cost: $29.99 + tax


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Bilbo said:


> Bought mine at the Rogers Store when I bought the phone. I have no idea if all of their stores carry it.


Thanks


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I can't seem to get mine to drop any bars, but my cousin's will drop 2-3 bars consistently so who knows....


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Not to revive a 3 week old thread, but I didn't want to create another antenna issue thread.

At the time of my purchase, in Mississauga, I was unable to reproduce this issue. However, in Ottawa (downtown), in my building at work, I can easily recreate the issue. I have about 3 bars at my desk, and can drop the signal to 1 bar, but more importantly, it basically blocks all incoming data until I set it down, or hold it differently.

The problem here, is that I'm actually using a bumper case! So I can honestly say that in weak reception areas, case or not, you can still produce this issue. I'm quite dissapointed about that. So my guess is without the bumper, I could easily kill off the signal by actually bridging the antenna. The case definitely does not stop this from happening, it only seems to make it slighty better. 

In high signal areas though, the signal is strong enough that it does not make a difference.

So after a couple of weeks, are you guys experiencing the same issues?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

My home is a low signal strength location. Without the case I can decrease the bars by one or two. With my new incipio feather hard case which extremely thin, no bars dropped.


----------



## cliph (Nov 27, 2007)

Rounder said:


> (I)t basically blocks all incoming data until I set it down, or hold it differently.
> 
> The problem here, is that I'm actually using a bumper case!


Hmmm, that sounds faulty. I'd make an appointment with a Genius about that.


----------



## Dogz (Sep 4, 2009)

A case made quite a difference for me too. At home where I have always used my 3GS just fine, I couldn't make a call. At my office downtown Ottawa it dropped calls, where this never happened with a 3GS. With a case, I find it to be as good as the 3GS was


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

cliph said:


> Hmmm, that sounds faulty. I'd make an appointment with a Genius about that.


I thought it was faulty too, however it only does that in low reception, ie my office at work. In the middle of a concrete building. At home, it's fine even with the same amount of bars.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Not to revive a 3 week old thread, but I didn't want to create another antenna issue thread.
> 
> At the time of my purchase, in Mississauga, I was unable to reproduce this issue. However, in Ottawa (downtown), in my building at work, I can easily recreate the issue. I have about 3 bars at my desk, and can drop the signal to 1 bar, but more importantly, it basically blocks all incoming data until I set it down, or hold it differently.
> 
> ...


As for the antenna issue where in high reception areas the bars don't drop. I have that same issue. At home full signal no matter how I hold it. Everywhere else crappy signal and it goes down while holding it to nothing. Now I just got my bumper last night so I will see how it goes and let you know.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

OK so the bumper does nothing for the antenna issue, nothing. I am trying here at work at it goes down to nothing. There is nothing about shorting the antenna, what you are doing is covering the signal itself.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> OK so the bumper does nothing for the antenna issue, nothing. I am trying here at work at it goes down to nothing. There is nothing about shorting the antenna, what you are doing is covering the signal itself.


I knew I wasn't hallucinating  Thanks for clarifying that! Because I have exactly the same problem, well it's not really a problem, a slight nuissance maybe. I'm glad it's not only me. And I'll be damned if I had to return my iPhone and then be given a refurb... hell no.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## horse1asia (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm wondering if it's also an issue with perception. Apple did say they did an update to how the bars display the signal strength. So are we just now seeing more accurate signal information and how the signal fluctuates as the phone moves or is covered? 
I think part of the test would have to include actually making a call and then trying the cases or bumpers on. As well it could be tested with the death grip to test call quality. If the call sounds normal with the bars dropping I guess it's still ok.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I definitely notice it in DT Ottawa (where I live), in general the signal strength isn't great in my building... (I don't know anyone that doesn't loose signal in our elevators regardless of network or device, but I've definitely been noticing that Roger's/Fido's network in dt Ottawa isn't all that great (I have no issues out by my work)... I think before the 4.01 update it was masked on the iphone by the way the bars were calculated but since then it is much more noticeable... both on my 3G and the iphone 4... at my work (just west of dt Ottawa) I can't get it below 4 bars... while at home I can fairly reliably get it to drop 2 bars from 3-4 to 1-2 without a case, with the case I can sometimes still get it to drop 1 bar...


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Decided to test the antenna issue for myself by downloading a couple of the speed test apps and wow was the difference surprising with the placement of one finger. From 3000Kbps + down to below 200kbps every time. I'm a bit outside a major center where I live so it's compounded but the consistency of difference was huge. Same happened in a major city today as I was trying again.


----------

